

Joint Venture tackles big players in the telco market using Open Source Software - agranig
http://www.sipwise.com/news/announcements/sipwise-asipto-joint-venture/

======
bradleyland
Bleh, this is just a press release, and a poor one at that. The thing reads
like a telecom buzzword-bingo exercise. In the first paragraph alone:

* strengthen the position in the market

* consolidate the development of their unified communication solutions

* SIP routing development process

* highly available communication systems

* carrier grade communications platforms

* solid base for further growth and adoption of new technologies

None of this tells me anything about the service offering. What products are
you offering? How do they integrate in to legacy environments? What exactly
are we talking here? Outbound termination? Analog trunk replacement? Bundled
VoIP with IAD for legacy integration? Just another SIP carrier?

What really bugs me about this is the use of "Open Source Software" in the
submission title. Yes, Sipwise has an open source "community edition", but
it's just another example of a hybrid open/commercial software offering.

If you want a fully open source product, have a look at OpenSIPS:
<http://www.opensips.org/>. I'm not directly affiliated with their project,
but I've worked with a local SIP carrier out of Cleveland that uses their
product in their core SIP infrastructure. It's open source from top to bottom.
There is no upgrade path that involves you writing them a big check, and their
software works fantastic.

~~~
agranig
OpenSIPS is the sister of Kamailio, both being the result of a fork of
OpenSER. Sipwise actually uses Kamailio as the core routing engine, and
provides (as Open Source) all the building blocks like provisioning APIs,
billing and rating systems, web interface etc. to create a fully fledged
telephony system from start to end. Asipto's founders are the core
contributors and co-founders of OpenSER/Kamailio, so Asipto provides the core
competence in SIP routing and Sipwise offers the know-how of building highly
available and scalable SIP systems.

Yes, OpenSIPS is used at telcos to create SIP services. Just be aware that
it's more or less the same as Kamailio, which we use as SIP routing engine,
and that it's only around 20% of what makes a telephony soft-switch.

~~~
bradleyland
If you're somehow affiliated, maybe suggest a different release for the HN
demographic. I'd wager that many of the users here will understand a good bit
more about your technology than the general public. In my previous life we
provided telecom consulting services to large customers. This press release
sounds like "just another marketing piece." There's not much for me to run
with.

